# Game Thread: Thursday March 30 vs Suns



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PACERS vs. PHOENIX
Thursday, March 30
8:00 p.m., Conseco Fieldhouse
TV: TNT RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM








Pacers 102
Suns 97


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Edit your thread with a huge pic of Reggie in it


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 109...Suns 104...

Can't lose on Reggie's night... :cheers: 












*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, I used to hate Reggie when he killed the Knicks, but then again, it's all about time he got his due. Making me hate him for those comebacks and such was what made basketball more fun to watch.

All propz go to Reggie, a great, despite driving a dagger through the heart of everyone who followed the Knicks in those days.


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 101
Suns:93


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 97
Suns 89

Eddie Gill should tribute Reggie during the game by re-creating the 6 in 8 play.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacers 97
> Suns 89
> 
> Eddie Gill should tribute Reggie during the game by re-creating the 6 in 8 play.



It was 8 in 8.9, and Eddie Gill will never come close to that.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PAcers win 98-94


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

****, Jermaine is a no-go tonight. God damnit.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> It was 8 in 8.9, and Eddie Gill will never come close to that.


I thought it was 6 in 8.9, and 8 in 22? Didn't the Knicks get a possession after Reggie hit the two threes, then fouled him for 2 FT's? Gill could do it. He's a good shooter and is great at stealing.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I thought it was 6 in 8.9, and 8 in 22? Didn't the Knicks get a possession after Reggie hit the two threes, then fouled him for 2 FT's? Gill could do it. He's a good shooter and is great at stealing.


 :biggrin:


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Ive had this marked on my calendar all year for Reggie's jersey retirement but as much as I hate to say it after the dismal performance against the Hawks and with Jermaine not playing I cant give us this one guys...


Suns : 94
Pacers: 88


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> ****, Jermaine is a no-go tonight. God damnit.


Maybe he's embarrassed after that stupid shot he took last night. We'll probably play better without him, anyway. He had no lift, quickness, jump shot, or really anything in the games he's been back. We'll have to wait until next year for the chemistry to set in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley and Nash are going to kill each other all game.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Crackin up over Marion's mention of going to Vincennes University for 2 years...I live 5 minutes from the school and am attending as we speak...Marion was a pretty hot name over here when he tore up this Junior College...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja continuing his hot streak.

17-11 Suns with 5 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley jumped awkwardly off his foot. It looked like a sprain, but he seems okay.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Phoenix's defense looks good...or maybe our offense just sucks.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Phoenix's defense looks good...or maybe our offense just sucks.


Think the last one.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Think we don't have any chance tonight, bah.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger for 3!

40-28 Suns with 7 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers being booed for sucking. Finally Harrison brings some energy and slams it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stephen Jackson sprained his ankle and won't return. ****. We need Gill out there. At least he tries.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley can't hit anything. These fouls are bailing him out.

50-36 Suns with 3:40 left in the half. Bring in Gill!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah. Sarunas is playing!


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Holy hell Runi's in...you know all hell is freezing over now...


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

LMFAO at Tinsleys missed layup...my god this team is going to drive me to drinking


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger with some very nice defense on Marion, who throws the ball to Jamaal Tinsley. Tinsley misses an easy layup, and Phoenix scores yet again. This sucks. Bring in Gill.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits a layup! Wow.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

58-44 at the half. Is anyone playing well?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> 58-44 at the half. Is anyone playing well?


Granger maybe.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow. A bunch of former Pacers from the 2000 Finals team.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Wow. A bunch of former Pacers from the 2000 Finals team.


Nice, who?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Nice, who?


Smooth, Harrington, Jackson, and the Davis's are the ones I remember. Well, I guess AD doesn't qualify as being on the '00 team, but he's close enough. Some older guys were also there. Vern Fleming, George McGinnis, LaSalle Thompson, etc.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Was Rik Smits there olso?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Was Rik Smits there olso?


I didn't see or hear about him. I don't see why he couldn't make it, though. Maybe some thing in Europe.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Just as we cut the lead to 10, Tinsley fouls Raja Bell on a made three.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I didn't see or hear about him. I don't see why he couldn't make it, though. Maybe some thing in Europe.


Weird, thought he still got a house in Indianapolis and he's doing nothing in Basketball in Holland so that's no excuse for him.

Maybe they didn't ask him.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

the ugly truth-
this team needs an overhaul. assuming for a moment that the pacers even make the playoffs, they aren't making it out of the first round- not a chance. this team has no real identity and we must face facts that there is no way jermaine will be anything close to 100% or even 85% by the time playoffs start. then there is the situation that we still have about 11 or so games left and tinsley will probably have something go wrong with him between then and now so there you go as far as developing chemistry.
i would rather have a lesser talented pg who can play than a talented but oft-injured tinsley. 
this team cannot win close games and has proven time and again that they can and usually do lose to the teams with the worst records in the league (sometimes in an embarassing blowout fashion) it would be one thing if one really bad team just had our number but, they all do. that should be a glaring red flag that several things MUST be done. this current roster isn't going to achieve much.
i really don't see much of a point in making the playoffs if we are just going to get embarassed by detroit or miami and we will if we face either of those teams. the pacers would be lucky to take one game in the playoffs against either team.

larry and donnie- you guys are going to have a very busy summer looking to make some major changes because this just isn't working out.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

31andOnly wins for being the only person to guess the Suns would win.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

clownskull said:


> the ugly truth-
> this team needs an overhaul. assuming for a moment that the pacers even make the playoffs, they aren't making it out of the first round- not a chance. this team has no real identity and we must face facts that there is no way jermaine will be anything close to 100% or even 85% by the time playoffs start. then there is the situation that we still have about 11 or so games left and tinsley will probably have something go wrong with him between then and now so there you go as far as developing chemistry.
> i would rather have a lesser talented pg who can play than a talented but oft-injured tinsley.
> this team cannot win close games and has proven time and again that they can and usually do lose to the teams with the worst records in the league (sometimes in an embarassing blowout fashion) it would be one thing if one really bad team just had our number but, they all do. that should be a glaring red flag that several things MUST be done. this current roster isn't going to achieve much.
> ...


Its unfortunate, but this may be the sad, honest truth. It's possible these guys have just gone through way too much over the last two years to really, "rebuild" from within. There's only so much a group of the same guys can endure with the same coach and the same misfortune.

So with this offseason, I'm putting my faith in Larry and Donnie's hands and hoping for the best. Honestly, the only guys I feel like we need to keep are JO, The Gift and Harrison. Every body else on this roster is VERY expendable at this point. Just please Larry, don't re-sign Peja.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> So with this offseason, I'm putting my faith in Larry and Donnie's hands and hoping for the best. Honestly, the only guys I feel like we need to keep are JO, The Gift and Harrison. Every body else on this roster is VERY expendable at this point. Just please Larry, don't re-sign Peja.


I pretty much agree. I would not want to be in Bird's or Walsh's situation right now. I do trust them to make good decisions this off season. We need to keep Freddie, Granger, Harrison, Foster, and Gill at least. Some tougher ones for me are Tinsley, Croshere, and Pollard. Tinsley and Pollard are injury prone, but both nice players when healthy. Croshere's good for the first half of seasons, but seems to wear out. Plus, his contract isn't great. I doubt anyone wants him, but I don't want him to be traded just to unload his contract.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> I pretty much agree. I would not want to be in Bird's or Walsh's situation right now. I do trust them to make good decisions this off season. We need to keep Freddie, Granger, Harrison, Foster, and Gill at least. Some tougher ones for me are Tinsley, Croshere, and Pollard. Tinsley and Pollard are injury prone, but both nice players when healthy. Croshere's good for the first half of seasons, but seems to wear out. Plus, his contract isn't great. I doubt anyone wants him, but I don't want him to be traded just to unload his contract.


Contract isn't great is the understatement of the century. But next year's the final year, so he will actually become a trading chip for us before the deadline if Bird wants to swing some deals. But I say that since we've endured the contract this long, may as well let it come off of our books.

And I respect you unapologelic love for Eddie Gill. Annoying, but I respect it. God knows what would happen if we ever lost Eddie Gill. :wink:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> And I respect you unapologelic love for Eddie Gill. Annoying, but I respect it. God knows what would happen if we ever lost Eddie Gill. :wink:


I'd probably find a new scrub to support. First Jamison Brewer, then James Jones, now Eddie Gill.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> 10000.00 points donated to 31andOnly successfully!


I hope I didn't donate twice.


----------

